# Megasus Horse Runners



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

don't see the point, if you want something removable there are tons of choices of boots that will be more cost effective and a hell of a lot more practical to use.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I saw an ad for those. I am most definitely not a farrier, and I have _very_ limited knowledge on the hoof but just going off of the _single_ advertisement video I saw for them, I would think that it is a product that over the longterm would be far costlier and potentially far more damaging to a horse's hooves than any shoe or boot. Again, I'm only going off of a single ad video I saw for them and obviously I can't garner all of the info of the product and how it works from that single video but it would seem like a farrier has to put them on the horse, and then remove them from the horse, but they look to be made of a hard plastic material and because they go up and over the hoof wall and completely encase the hoof similar to how some boots do, but because they cannot be removed as easily as a boot can be I would think that can restrict how the hoof actually grows and could potentially lead to some painful hoof problems, particularly if an owner doesn't notice the problem right away? Something similar to how humans can have nail problems by wearing too tight of shoes for too long/too often and it rubs our nails wrong and causes weird/painful nail growth, I suppose? But again I am _very_ limited in my hoof knowledge so perhaps somebody with more hoof knowledge could chime in on the product.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's a link of discussions in the hoof section.

http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/megasus-horserunner-shoe-722498/


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

They are designed to be easy to take on and off, a farrier doesn't have to do it. Actually, one of the farriers on this forum was waiting for her pair to arrive, I believe. There's a whole thread on them floating around somewhere.

Edit: There it is ^^^^


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes thank you, I did see the thread but its quite old and wanted to know what updated views people have on them since they have had a lot of videos come out since.
I have a hard time justifying the price. When you look at Cavallo type boots, the price is comparable I guess, but which one is worst off if the fit doesnt quite fit right? How durable are they in mud and true mountain work if worn for the day compared to Cavallo boots? I've used Cavallos a handfull of times for parades or extreme mountain work and I have to say I was quite impressed. Having said that, the fit behind the fetlock was not quite right. Not all our horses get shod thats why the idea has got me curious, but I'm really curious to see and read what others think.

Their videos have great content but you never actually know how hardy they really are for hard work if you needed something really solid for the day? 

We have a few full sets of Cavallos for the horses we have who don't need shoes except for select activities. I'm tempted to try them out when they come out, but then again I want to see what thoughts you guys have and what your opinions are. Great conversation I think. You guys always have a lot of views, experiences and opinions and bring up all sorts of points that maybe some of us may not have thought of.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info! Those do seem really cool. I browsed through the thread and then checked out their FB page and website. It seems like they've really been pushing the date further and further back, and all they've been posting the last few months has been reviews from testers/marketing and no news of "set-in-stone" release dates for the actual products. It also seems like they raised the price quite a bit (although earlier prices could have been Kickstarter perks). One of the previous posts on the board here said they were listed at 99 euros for a pair, and now they start at 169 euros a pair. They are currently saying they will be released sometime this spring.

If anybody on here gets a pair I'd be super interested to see what they have to say about them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

k9kenai said:


> Thanks for the info! Those do seem really cool. I browsed through the thread and then checked out their FB page and website. It seems like they've really been pushing the date further and further back, and all they've been posting the last few months has been reviews from testers/marketing and no news of "set-in-stone" release dates for the actual products. It also seems like they raised the price quite a bit (although earlier prices could have been Kickstarter perks). One of the previous posts on the board here said they were listed at 99 euros for a pair, and now they start at 169 euros a pair. They are currently saying they will be released sometime this spring.
> 
> If anybody on here gets a pair I'd be super interested to see what they have to say about them!


I'm with you on that one. Thats why the price is insane for only 2! You would pay over $300 for apair where you can almost get a full set of 4 in Cavallo style boots.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

my2geldings said:


> I'm with you on that one. Thats why the price is insane for only 2! You would pay over $300 for apair where you can almost get a full set of 4 in Cavallo style boots.


According to their information page, the horserunners are also only designed to last for 3-6 months. And then you'd need to buy a whole new pair, from what I am reading. I thought at first you would need to just buy new "tape" but THAT needs to be replaced every 8 to 12 weeks in each horserunner.

Now that I am reading through the info, if you are truly wanting to utilize these on a regular basis as a replacement for shoes or boots, they most definitely do not seem very cost effective.  If you are only needing them every once in a while, perhaps they could work, but otherwise...

Edit: I also just looked more at their product page, and the price they are at now is still just their Pre-Launch price, which means after they launch they still have the chance to be even MORE expensive!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have some Cavallo boots for my Cushing's mare that gets sore when ridden off soft surfaces and needs some protection for a few days after trimming. 
They do their job to a certain extent but putting them on and taking them off is a task I could do without because my back isn't what it used to be, they're useless in sticky muddy conditions, not great if you have to cross water and I find she's far less surefooted on the steeper tracks than she was in shoes.
They also rub her heels if she has them on for too long so we have to put Vetwrap around them to protect against that.
The concept of the Megasus is far better than hoof boots - if they could just fix the glitches they seem to be having with them


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

k9kenai said:


> According to their information page, the horserunners are also only designed to last for 3-6 months. And then you'd need to buy a whole new pair, from what I am reading. I thought at first you would need to just buy new "tape" but THAT needs to be replaced every 8 to 12 weeks in each horserunner.
> 
> Now that I am reading through the info, if you are truly wanting to utilize these on a regular basis as a replacement for shoes or boots, they most definitely do not seem very cost effective.  If you are only needing them every once in a while, perhaps they could work, but otherwise...
> 
> Edit: I also just looked more at their product page, and the price they are at now is still just their Pre-Launch price, which means after they launch they still have the chance to be even MORE expensive!


Seriously?! that seems even less beneficial for the expense than i thought!



jaydee said:


> I have some Cavallo boots for my Cushing's mare that gets sore when ridden off soft surfaces and needs some protection for a few days after trimming.
> they're useless in sticky muddy conditions, not great if you have to cross water and I find she's far less surefooted on the steeper tracks than she was in shoes.


I've used Cavallo boots if we hit the mountains for 8-9 hours with them and they have absolutely fantastic. Maybe you were using an older version of them? when we hit the trails we have also done EXTREME trails, many DEEP river crossings on rocks and they were absolutely fantastic for that! water drained right out the bottom like they were supposed to. As for mud and steep terrain I always had the fear in the beginning of losing them because of the mud we usualy come across is THICK and deep mud. Like I said we dont do the pretty casual trails. These trails can only be done with experienced horses. We also do hills that literally require you to slide down and go down sitting on their rear end and have to lead them up because they are just so steep. 

Our cavallo boots have endured absolutely everything we have used them for and done without a single rub. I'm thinking the fit must have no been right if you had that issue. 

Shoes are always best for sure, no way to debate that but if it's not something you need often Cavalo boots are PHENOMENAL and incredibly durable for hard work.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

my2geldings said:


> Seriously?! that seems even less beneficial for the expense than i thought!


From what I was reading, yes.  It's hidden on their FAQ page, so unless you read that page you'll miss it. I do really like the idea of these, but if that's the plan for cost and the length of time the product is expected to last, it's just not really justifiable at all.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

my2geldings said:


> Seriously?! that seems even less beneficial for the expense than i thought!
> 
> I've used Cavallo boots if we hit the mountains for 8-9 hours with them and they have absolutely fantastic. *Maybe you were using an older version of them?* when we hit the trails we have also done EXTREME trails, many DEEP river crossings on rocks and they were absolutely fantastic for that! water drained right out the bottom like they were supposed to. As for mud and steep terrain I always had the fear in the beginning of losing them because of the mud we usualy come across is THICK and deep mud. Like I said we dont do the pretty casual trails. These trails can only be done with experienced horses. We also do hills that literally require you to slide down and go down sitting on their rear end and have to lead them up because they are just so steep.
> 
> ...


These aren't the first ones I've had but my current set were new last year
I don't think they'd come off, not something that's happened yet anyway but wet mud seeps into them and so does water. The mud especially contributes to them rubbing her heels and even though the water drains through it leaves her heels wet and not able to dry out as well as they would with no boots and that also makes her heels more susceptible to being rubbed


----------

